# حسابات الحريق



## eng_mech (26 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم 
اخواني ارجو المساعدة 
عندي مبني مكون من 18 دور مقسم الي جزئين غير متساويين
الجزء الاكبر به ثلاثه خراطيم بالاضافة الي شبكة رشاشات بعدد11 رشاش
حيث تم تزويد الممرات فقط اما المكاتب فقد تم استحدام البودره الجافة
الجزء الاصغر به خرطوم واحد فقط بالاضافة الي 34 رشاش (sprinkler)
السؤال الاول :كيف يتم حساب قدرة المضخة
--- الافتراضات اللازمه للتصميم
السؤال الثاني : هل النظام هذا كافي ووفق بند 
ارجو منكم الرد والمساعده اخوكم محتاس
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبود_فتحي (28 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز
ارجو ان ترفع المخطط كيف تكون الاجابه وافيه
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (28 فبراير 2010)

eng_mech قال:


> سلام عليكم
> اخواني ارجو المساعدة
> عندي مبني مكون من 18 دور مقسم الي جزئين غير متساويين
> الجزء الاكبر به ثلاثه خراطيم بالاضافة الي شبكة رشاشات بعدد11 رشاش
> ...


 
السؤال الثاني: هل النظام كافي
المبنى 18 دور و11 رشاش يامفت.........:67:
لا بد من استاندبايب مع وصلات للدفاع المدني قطر 65 مم
وكمان لابد أن يكون النظام رطب وليس الجاف
وكمان يمكن رشاشات في كل مكتب حسب المساحة
الله يعينك


----------



## aati badri (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
يمكنك تحميل الكود الخليجي 
اذا كنت في الخليج من موقعهم


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (28 فبراير 2010)

طبعا ده مبنى ضخم وتصميم شبكة الحريق له مشروع كبير ولكن خلينا نبدأ مع بعض فيه شوية بشوية 
1- الرشاش بيغطى مساحة قطرها 360 سم فمن هذه المعلومة ومن مساحات المكاتب يمكنك وضع الرشاشات وطبع ممكن المسافات تبقى أقل من 360 سم حسب مساحة المنطقة المراد حمايتها .
2- يوجد جدول فى nfpa يحدد قطر الماسورة طبقا لعدد الرشاشات فمثلا الماسورة بقطر 1" يمكنها خدمة حتى عدد (2) رشاش والماسورة 1.25" تخدم عدد (3) رشاش والماسورة 1.5" تخدم خمسة رشاشات والماسورة 2" تخدم عشرة رشاشات والماسورة 2.5" تخدم عشرون رشاش والماسورة 3" تخدم 40 رشاش والماسورة 4" تخدم 100 رشاش والماسورة 5" تخدم 160 رشاش والماسورة 6" تخدم 275 رشاش .
3- طبعا غرف اللوحات الكهربائية تحمى بـ fm200 
4- غرف المولدات وخزانات الديزل تحمى بـ الفوم 
5- البندين 3&4 يتم تنفيذهما بواسطة شركات متخصصة
6- كل دور يتم التحكم فى مجموعة الرشاشات فيها بواسطة محبس عمومى اسمه (os&y) مزود بـ (flow swich & test drai valve) وعداد ضغط و tamber siwtch 
7- يؤخذ من قبل هذا المحبس العمومى مخرج رئيسى لكل صناديق الحريق وقطر الماسورة لكل صندوق حريق واحد هو 2.5"


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (28 فبراير 2010)

نكمل المسيرة 
طبعا ممكن يكون عندك اكثر من رايزر (صاعد) وده حسب الظروف المعمارية للمبنى والمناور المتاحة امامك ورؤتك انت للنظام
8 - يتم تجميع كل الصواعد معا بماسورة تذهب الى غرفة المضخات
9- لاحظ ان الفوم بيحتاج ماسورة مياة من النظام قطرها بيتحدد من عند هذا المقاول المتخصص ممكن تكون 4"
10- المضخات بتكون ثلاثة واحدة كهربائية والثانية تعمل بالديزل فى حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربى والثالثة تسمى جوكى وهى كهربائية وتستخدم للمحافظة على ضغط شبكة مواسير الحريق
11- المضخة الأولى والثانية لهما نفس القدرة والثالثة بتكون حوالى 5% من قدرة ايهما
12- قدرة المضخة الكهربائية تتحدد بناءا على حساب كمية المياه اللازمة لعمل مجموعة الرشاشات الاخيرة - ابعد مجموعة رشاشات وكذلك مفاقيد الضغط اللازمة لهذا المسار وطبعا لازم تجرب تحسب لاكثر من منطقة لان ممكن العدد والمسار معا تكون حسابهم لمنطقة اقرب اكبر من المنطقة الابعد
13- من الـ head & flow وقانون قدرة المضخات مع مراعاة الوحدات المستخدمة ومعامل الاداء للمضخة يتم تحديد قدرة المضخة ...... 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (28 فبراير 2010)

نسيت ان اقول ان كمية المياه المحسوبة من الرشاشات بتكون لمدة زمنية قدرها 1.5 ساعة فى مصر وساعتان بالسعودية
14 وطبعا سعة الخزانات بتكون كافية لهذه المدة


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (28 فبراير 2010)

اذا كان اعتماد المبنى على استخدام صناديق الحريق فالمسافة بين الصناديق بتكون 30 متر 
دى فكرة عامة عن شبكة مكافحة الحريق اللازمة للمبنى


----------



## eng_mech (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا للاخوة الزملاء علي المعلومات وخاصة الاخ /احمد ح العشرى

بالنسبة للوقت اللازم للتشغيل اعتقد انه 30 دقيقة كافي حسب (nfba 20)
اما بالنسبة لكمية المياه المسحوبة (وهذي هي الاهم ) من الرشاشات ومن صناديق الحريق
وعند التصميم كم نفترض عدد الرشاشات والصناديق التي تعمل في نفس الوقت
مع العلم انه يوجد عندي اثنين رايزر -صواعد- لكل جزء من المبني رايزر
الجزء الااكبر من المبني تم استخدام الرشاشات للممرات فقط وتم استخدام البودرة للمكاتب
الجزء الثاني تم استخدام الرشاشات لكل المساحة


----------



## aati badri (2 مارس 2010)

المساحة التي يغطيها الرشاش هي x*y
حيث x هي البعد بين رشاشين متجاورين وعلى نفس ماسورة الامداد بالماء 
وy هي المسافة بين رشاشين متجاورين وكل رشاش على ماسورة امداد مختلفة او ضعق المسافة بين الحائط والرشاش ايهما اكبر


----------



## aati badri (2 مارس 2010)

والمساحة لا تزيد عن 12 متر مربع
يمكن اخذ x = 3 متر 
y = 4 متر للتسهيل أو العكس


----------



## dohengineer (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات0


----------



## eng_mech (4 مارس 2010)

يا جماعه لو سمحتو كم استهلاك كل رشاش وكم استهلاك كل كبينه او خرطوم


----------



## eng_mech (5 مارس 2010)

يا جماعه لو سمحتو كم استهلاك كل رشاش وكم استهلاك كل كبينه او خرطوم


----------



## aati badri (6 مارس 2010)

eng_mech قال:


> يا جماعه لو سمحتو كم استهلاك كل رشاش وكم استهلاك كل كبينه او خرطوم


 
السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم
عادة يحسب معدل التدفق لأبعد مرش وهو 
الكثافة التصميمية × مساحة التغطية للمرش 
مساحة التغطية سبق حسابها وهي AS=S* L
أو X*Y كما سبق
الكثافة التصميمية تؤخذ من منحنى الكثافة Vsالمساحة التصميمية
بعد تحديد درجة الخطورة
ويفضل اخذ القيم السفلية بالمنحنى من ناحية تجارية


----------



## aati badri (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم وجدت أستاذنا وأستاذ الأجيال
مهندس صبري سعيد أسعده الله له موضوع وفي الصفحة الأولى كمان لنفس الموضوع 
أنصحك بالمتابعة


----------



## eng_mech (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات اللمفيده واللي فاتتني 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## محمود إسماعيل عبد (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
إخوانى الأعزاء 
كيف يمكننى حساب الgpm والbar الخاص بمضخة الكهرباء ومضخة الجوكى


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (30 مارس 2010)

بالنسبة إلى gpm الخاصة بالرشاشات - الرشاش الواحد يعطى من 15: 19 gpm
وإحسبها على 15 gpm
بالنسبة الى صناديق الحريق فخذها 50 gpm وهى تخدم من 50 : 100 gpm
ومعذرة لإنقطاعى الفترة الماضية


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (30 مارس 2010)

الضغط على فوهة الرشاش احسبه يكون نصف بار


----------



## se7en up (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## se7en up (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لوسمحت اريد كتاب عن " تصميم منظومه مكافحة الحريق"


----------



## ehab17 (3 أبريل 2010)

:31:جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## egole (3 أبريل 2010)

يتم تقسيم البمساحه وبناء علها يتم حساب عدد الرشاشات التى يمكنها ان تغطى المساحه المطلوبة
ويتم حساب الدكتات التى تقوم بتغذية الرشاشات


----------



## السيد احمد (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## eng_taha_a (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

تمام المواضيع المعروضة


----------



## محمدوصلاح (23 أبريل 2010)

*سوال محتاج فيه للاجابه 
متى يجب أستخدام نظام الرشاشات التلقائية فى المبانى حسب الاكواد 
وعلاقة ارتفاع ومساحة المبنى باستخدامها حسب الاشغالات المختلفه 
ياريت لو فى حاجه توضح الموضوع ده 
شكراا*


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (10 مايو 2010)

الأخ العضو المتميز حماده محمد سامى مقدم برامج وشروحات جيدة جدا فى موضوع الحريق بأنواعة
وهو معنا بملتقى المهندسين العرب فيمكن عن طريق البحث باسم العضو ومشاراكاته تحصل على المعلومات
القيمة التى قام بتقديمها


----------



## khaled t m (12 مايو 2010)

سلمت احمد جدآ قيمة معلوماتك ,,,


----------



## حسام محمد (12 مايو 2010)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## nofal (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hsfarid (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## عبدة عبدة (14 يوليو 2010)

كيفية حساب قدرة المضخات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تستطيع المرور على مواضيعي بهذا الشأن 
و ان شاء لله تلاقي اللي بتدور عليه
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 يوليو 2010)

معلومات قيمة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrahim (15 يوليو 2010)

*
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000000


----------



## ايمن عفيف74 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

من فين جبتو المعلومات دي انا عايز المزيد لانة عندي مخزن كرتون مساحتة 4000 متر


----------



## moga_50 (23 فبراير 2011)

*طبعا ده مبنى ضخم وتصميم شبكة الحريق له مشروع كبير ولكن خلينا نبدأ مع بعض فيه شوية بشوية 
1- الرشاش بيغطى مساحة قطرها 360 سم فمن هذه المعلومة ومن مساحات المكاتب يمكنك وضع الرشاشات وطبع ممكن المسافات تبقى أقل من 360 سم حسب مساحة المنطقة المراد حمايتها .
2- يوجد جدول فى nfpa يحدد قطر الماسورة طبقا لعدد الرشاشات فمثلا الماسورة بقطنكمل المسيرة 
طبعا ممكن يكون عندك اكثر من رايزر (صاعد) وده حسب الظروف المعمارية للمبنى والمناور المتاحة امامك ورؤتك انت للنظام
8 - يتم تجميع كل الصواعد معا بماسورة تذهب الى غرفة المضخات
9- لاحظ ان الفوم بيحتاج ماسورة مياة من النظام قطرها بيتحدد من عند هذا المقاول المتخصص ممكن تكون 4"
10- المضخات بتكون ثلاثة واحدة كهربائية والثانية تعمل بالديزل فى حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربى والثالثة تسمى جوكى وهى كهربائية وتستخدم للمحافظة على ضغط شبكة مواسير الحريق
11- المضخة الأولى والثانية لهما نفس القدرة والثالثة بتكون حوالى 5% من قدرة ايهما
12- قدرة المضخة الكهربائية تتحدد بناءا على حساب كمية المياه اللازمة لعمل مجموعة الرشاشات الاخيرة - ابعد مجموعة رشاشات وكذلك مفاقيد الضغط اللازمة لهذا المسار وطبعا لازم تجرب تحسب لاكثر من منطقة لان ممكن العدد والمسار معا تكون حسابهم لمنطقة اقرب اكبر من المنطقة الابعد
13- من الـ head & flow وقانون قدرة المضخات مع مراعاة الوحدات المستخدمة ومعامل الاداء للمضخة يتم تحديد قدرة المضخة ...... 
ر 1" يمكنها خدمة حتى عدد (2) رشاش والماسورة 1.25" تخدم عدد (3) رشاش والماسورة 1.5" تخدم خمسة رشاشات والماسورة 2" تخدم عشرة رشاشات والماسورة 2.5" تخدم عشرون رشاش والماسورة 3" تخدم 40 رشاش والماسورة 4" تخدم 100 رشاش والماسورة 5" تخدم 160 رشاش والماسورة 6" تخدم 275 رشاش .
3- طبعا غرف اللوحات الكهربائية تحمى بـ fm200 
4- غرف المولدات وخزانات الديزل تحمى بـ الفوم 
5- البندين 3&4 يتم تنفيذهما بواسطة شركات متخصصة
6- كل دور يتم التحكم فى مجموعة الرشاشات فيها بواسطة محبس عمومى اسمه (os&y) مزود بـ (flow swich & test drai valve) وعداد ضغط و tamber siwtch 
7- يؤخذ من قبل هذا المحبس العمومى مخرج رئيسى لكل صناديق الحريق وقطر الماسورة لكل صندوق حريق واحد هو 2.5"*



*نسيت ان اقول ان كمية المياه المحسوبة من الرشاشات بتكون لمدة زمنية قدرها 1.5 ساعة فى مصر وساعتان بالسعودية
14 وطبعا سعة الخزانات بتكون كافية لهذه المدة*



*اذا كان اعتماد المبنى على استخدام صناديق الحريق فالمسافة بين الصناديق بتكون 30 متر 
دى فكرة عامة عن شبكة مكافحة الحريق اللازمة للمبنىبالنسبة للوقت اللازم للتشغيل اعتقد انه 30 دقيقة كافي حسب (nfba 20)
اما بالنسبة لكمية المياه المسحوبة (وهذي هي الاهم ) من الرشاشات ومن صناديق الحريق
وعند التصميم كم نفترض عدد الرشاشات والصناديق التي تعمل في نفس الوقت
مع العلم انه يوجد عندي اثنين رايزر -صواعد- لكل جزء من المبني رايزر
الجزء الااكبر من المبني تم استخدام الرشاشات للممرات فقط وتم استخدام البودرة للمكاتب
الجزء الثاني تم استخدام الرشاشات لكل المساحة

المساحة التي يغطيها الرشاش هي x*y
حيث x هي البعد بين رشاشين متجاورين وعلى نفس ماسورة الامداد بالماء 
وy هي المسافة بين رشاشين متجاورين وكل رشاش على ماسورة امداد مختلفة او ضعق المسافة بين الحائط والرشاش ايهما اكبر


*​


----------



## moga_50 (23 فبراير 2011)

والرشاش يغطى مساحة 12 متر مربع


----------



## talat_102001 (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم اللة خيرا على هذا الايضاح


----------



## باسم الطيب (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير عن الموضوع المتميز واثابكم على العلم الذى تنشروه


----------



## gaber osman (19 أبريل 2011)

تحديد تدفق المضخة يحسب من تدفق ابعد صندوق حريق وكذلك الرشاشات الموجودة فى المساحة التصميمية 1500 قدم مربع تقريبا حوالى 13 رشاش وتشغيل الطلمبة من 30 دقيقة حتى ساعة فى الخطورة الخفيفة ومن ساعة الى ساعة ونصف فى الخطورة العادية ومن ساعة ونصف الى ساعتين فى الخطورة العادية وتصرف الرشاش ياتى من الحسابات الهيدلوليكة ومن الممكن ان يصل الى 40 جالون فى الدقيقة وتصرف صندوق الحريق على حسب القطر اذا كان 2.5 بوصة تقريبا 250 جالون فى الدقيقة و1.5 من 150 جالون فى الدقيقة و1 بوصة من خمسين الى مية وشكرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arfan1 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

في الدور الواحد هل يتم تركيب مجموعة التحكم للمنطقة ( zone control assembly) لنظام الرشاشات مع صناديق الحريق أم فقط لنظام الرشاشات دون صناديق اطفاء الحريق


----------



## lynxshaheen (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بصراحة عن جد الاسئلة روعة و الاجوبة اروع عن جد انو الموضوع روعة زاد علي بالفايدة
سلمت يداكم اجمعين
و جزاكم الله كل خير
و بتمنى انو يصير كمان اسئلة و اجوبة لأنو عن جد روعة روعة


----------



## AHDI (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين ياأخوه على المعلومات القيمة 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ال Zone control valve assembly. يمكن ان تكون لمجموعة الرشاشات وصناديق الحريق معا وممكن الدور الوحد يحتوى على أكثر من مجموعة حسب مساحة الدور واختلاف توزيع استخداماته .
أما الذى يكون خارج Z.C.V.A هو الوصلة أو خط الحريق المغذى لمحابس الحريق على السلالم والتى أحيانا تكون جافة أو رطبة حسب قدرة المضخة


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

وإن كنت نفذت مشروع حريق كان التصميم فيها يفصل مواسير صناديق الحريق عن مجموعة zcva ولكنى أرى أن الأفضل أن يكونوا معا وذلك لأن مجموعة zcva تحتوى على flow switch والذى يعطى إنذارا بالحريق عند مرور الماء فيه فإذا كانت صناديق الحريق خارجه عنه فعند استخدامها لن يكون هناك علم بذلك او تشغيل صافرات الحريق


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

مجموعة المحابس التى تركب بالسلالم إما أن تكون جافة وعنئذ فلا تتصل يشبكة الحريق سواء قبل أو بعد zcva ولكن تكون متصلة معا ايا كان عدد السلالم ثم متصلة بالشارع لتتعامل مع الدفاع المدنى من خلال وصلة السياميس اللى هى على شكل حرف y. 
وطبعا ممكن أن هناك أكثر من وصلة سياميس وفى أكثر من جدار للمبنى حسب محيط المبنى والشوارع التى يطل عليها المبنى حيث أنها تتعامل مع الدفاع المدنى.
اذا كانت هذه المحابس رطبة فستكون متصلة بشبكة الحريق ولكن قبل (خارج) مجموعة zcva مع مراعاة أن تكون المضخات قادرة على التعامل معها حيث سيكون مطلوب منها أن تحقق كمية المياه الازمة لها والتى تصل الى 500 ج/م وعند اقصى ارتفاع للمبنى


----------



## وائل البرعى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس أحمد العشرى ولكن بعد إذنك يمكن شرح الموضوع على مبنى بالترتب من الأول ألى النهاية بالأرقام وكيفية البحث فى الــــــــ nfpa حتى يتمكن الجميع من الإستفادة وعدم التشتت
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed21788 (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (29 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (1 سبتمبر 2012)

لك الشكر يا هندسة وكلامك محترم ولكن لي سؤوال : هل قدرة المضخة الجوكي مش بتكون 10 % من قدرة أي من المضختين ؟ وليس 5 % كما تفضلت؟


----------



## abdelsalamn (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yousefegyp (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات بس فى سؤال هلى فى حد أدنى للمسافة بين الرشاش والحائط وما هو الحل للطرقات الضيقة


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (6 ديسمبر 2012)

نظرياً يجب ألا تقل عن 2.00 متر عن الحائط 
ولكن في المشاريع فقد تصل إلى 1.00 متر
وكذلك في الطرقات الضيقة توضع في المنتصف مالم يكن هناك عائق​


yousefegyp قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات بس فى سؤال هلى فى حد أدنى للمسافة بين الرشاش والحائط وما هو الحل للطرقات الضيقة


----------



## ronaldomedo (26 يناير 2013)

3- طبعا غرف اللوحات الكهربائية تحمى بـ fm200 

ليه طبعا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (14 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (8 أغسطس 2013)

MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> نظرياً يجب ألا تقل عن 2.00 متر عن الحائط
> ولكن في المشاريع فقد تصل إلى 1.00 متر
> وكذلك في الطرقات الضيقة توضع في المنتصف مالم يكن هناك عائق​مشاهدة المرفق 85947



مشاهدة المرفق Minimum Distance Between Sprinklers & From wall.pdf
الكود قال 102 سم فقط يا بشمهندس مش 2 متر .


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samyusuf (27 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء اخواني المهندسين
ردود وافية ومعلومات أكثر من رائعة
وأخص بالشكر أخونا المحترم احمد ح العشري الذي لا يبخل علينا بأي معلومات
واخونا المهندس الكريم الزينتي الذي لا يأل جهدا ولا تكل له همة في مساعدتنا وافادتنا
جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء


----------



## Fumanshi (25 نوفمبر 2014)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 92496
> الكود قال 102 سم فقط يا بشمهندس مش 2 متر .



حضرتك تقصد 102 مم يعني حوال 10 سم من الحائط
وال2 متر اللي ذكرها الباشمهندس دي اقل مسافة بين رشاشين متتاليين ع نفس الفرع


----------



## zanitty (26 نوفمبر 2014)

Fumanshi قال:


> حضرتك تقصد 102 مم يعني حوال 10 سم من الحائط
> وال2 متر اللي ذكرها الباشمهندس دي اقل مسافة بين رشاشين متتاليين ع نفس الفرع


اقل مسافه بين الرشاشين 180 سم 
و بين الرشاش و الجدار 10 سم


----------



## سلام العالم (12 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ايمن برعى (9 أبريل 2017)

وفوق كل ذى علم عليم


----------

